# Myrtle Beach - Thanksgiving fishing?



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

If my wife wins the coin toss this year, I might end up in Myrtle Beach for the Thanksgiving holiday (Thurs - Sun). Considering this would mean staying in a small house with her extended family (which would be tough), I "compromised" with "If we end up going down there - I am taking the rods and hitting the beach." Suprisingly, I got little fight over that idea and the thought of driving 7+ hours down there got somewhat better. 

Anyhow ......

I know NOTHING about MB. I've been there a couple times (1 week at a time) during college as we would hold our Spring Break training down there. This left me little time to explore - let alone fish.

I am very familiar with OBX and realize it's only a tad bit north (as the crow would fly) so I assume MB would share many similarities.

How is the fishing down there around late November? Still big blues/stripers? Drum? Shark? Other?

Can you drive out on the beach in a truck?

Standard bait choices - mullet/bunker, etc?

Again, I know nothing about MB so ANYTHING would be greatly appreciated. Any tips, tricks, recommendations, tackle shops, etc. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> so I assume MB would share many similarities.


You may assume too much  but you can catch good blues and some nice slot drum form the sand here at that time. You will not get stripers from the beach but you can get them in the intercoastal. Our beach stretch much further in more places with out the big sloughs like hatty but there are places that hold good fish and have good structure here.

Standard hi lo rigs, cut bait (mullet) will do you fine. You cannot drive on our beaches.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Big Worm. What are my fishing choices down there? Any sharks that time of year or too cold? Is it pretty much drum and blues?

Also, is beach driving allowed outside of the city or is it pretty much a no go anywhere around the area?

Thanks.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Depending on water temp there might be a chance for speckled trout. It would have to be pretty mild between now and then though.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

well if you get bloodwprms with small size 4 hooks on bottom rig you will probably catch a few dozen or more spots. which spots along the intercoastal waterway is good for stripers? how close to saltwater will these inland stripers get?


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Try out Ft Fisher NC*

If your in MB and you want some Hatteras style fishing without driving a ton, look into Ft Fisher just south of Wilmington. It is about 8.5 miles of uu-developed beach and they allow OTR driving on the beach with a 4x4 and the action should be similiar to Hatteras in oct

To get their from MB 

1.head northeast on N Kings Hwy toward 9th Ave N	
17.1 mi. 

2.Continue on US-17 N Entering North Carolina after 27.5 mi

3. Turn right at NC-211/Southport-Supply Rd SE
Continue to follow NC-211 for 17.0 mi

4. Follow signs to the Ft Fishier Ferry(cost $10 per vehicle)

5. Get off the ferry and follow road towards Kure Beach and Carolina Beach. You pass a sign that says Ft. Fisher Recreation area on the right,,turn in and proceed to main bldging on the left (not the NC Fish Aquriem.)

Beach access is $10 a day or $40 for a year pass (Jan 1---December 31.

There is a trader station on the rleftwith free air for your tires after you air "down" to 20lb psi, which you will do or u wll get stuck. He sells bait but so does the Kure Beach Pier about 3 miles down the road.

Good Luck


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Another newby*

I'm going to North Myrtle Beach with my family Christmas week. How will the fishing be there? What will I catch? And is it going to be worth taking my rods? If there is an opportunity to catch some fish, where should I go? I live in MD and I would love to catch something in SC. One more thing, what kind of fish will be biting?


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

I don't know about XMas. I visited MB for the long weekend during the MLK holiday around Jan 15 07 and didn't do well at all.

Tight lines TM62


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

Thanks, tarponman.

Are you a native or an out-of-stater?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

during chistmas ther isnt much around in general. but in the salt marshes in some places it is possible to catch the limit on spotted trout and red drum.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

Bluefish, would you give me exact places I can try and the directions? I would really appreciate it. I love spotted trout and drum. My son really wants to catch fish and so do I.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Where's the intercoastal waterway in relation to the ocean/beach?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Sweet, I just found out we are actually staying ON Pawleys Island. She said she told me "Mrytle Beach" cause it's very close and she knew I knew where that was. Excellent.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hannibal said:


> Sweet, I just found out we are actually staying ON Pawleys Island. She said she told me "Mrytle Beach" cause it's very close and she knew I knew where that was. Excellent.


Then you lucked out...you will have jetties out on the beach and the tidal creek comes into the ocean on the south end...plus if your lucky,,,your house will have access to one of the many docks that protrude out into the tidal creek. If not, this time of year not many people will be down and you could probably pick and choose a dock and no-one would say anything.

One thing though, is you might need a licence to fish in the creek,,,not sure on regs here in sc as to where the line ends between salt water and inland fresh...might want to check on that.:fishing:


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, just checked and your safe fishing in the tidal creek at Pawley's. Here is the quote from SCDNR'w web site:

Freshwater/Saltwater Dividing Line The dividing line between saltwater and freshwater on the rivers listed is defined in
this section, and all waters of the rivers and their tributaries, streams, and estuaries lying
seaward of the dividing lines are considered saltwaters, and all waters lying landward or
upstream from all dividing lines are considered freshwaters for purposes of licensing and *Except as otherwise provided below, the
saltwater/freshwater dividing line is U.S. Hwy. 17:*


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I assume I would need an out of state SC Salt Water license. All the tackle shops should be able to take care of me correct? What do they go for $10-$20 for a short term permit?


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

No saltwater licence required in SC,,,enjoy


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

So, let me be absolutely sure here ........ I don't need any type of license to fish down there? No general fishing license? Absolutely nothing?


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hannibal said:


> So, let me be absolutely sure here ........ I don't need any type of license to fish down there? No general fishing license? Absolutely nothing?


You are not required to have a license as long as you fish in the ocean or in creeks that are on the ocean side of US 17 which runs from MB to Charleston or do not fish from a private boat, . If you fish on charter, they supply the licence

You only need a saltwater licence if you are fishing from a privately owned boat. Here is the section from SCDNR: 
*Hook and Line Permits/License:* 

Saltwater Recreational Fisheries License required when fishing from privately owned boats or when transporting catch in privately owned boats. Federal Highly Migratory Species Permit required when fishing for tuna, billfish and swordfish in federal waters.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the help Fireline. You've been a wealth of knowledge. I am sure I will be asking more questions as these dates loom closer.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to be of assitance


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I expect a full report when ur done,,,enjoy,,,ur gonna love Pawleys Island,,,their motto is arrogantly shabby,,,fits the place,,,,the author of all the "Mike Hammer" detective novels called Pawley's home...damn his name eludes me


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hookem,

Sorry for the late reply. I am an out of stater. Concord, NC.

Tightlines TM62:beer:


----------



## udderback (Oct 4, 2006)

mickey spalaine forgive me if the spelling is wrong god rest his soul


----------

